# fähigkeit reiten



## bommi1988 (21. November 2010)

Hey bin grad auf dem hengsackerhof nördlich von bree.
Jetzt meine frage ist es möglich mit level 17 irgendwie ein pferd zu kaufen oder zu mieten?
Und wenn ja wo bekomme ich den reitskill her?


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. November 2010)

Ja, Shop, tschüss.


----------



## bommi1988 (22. November 2010)

gibt es auch noch ne andere möglichkeit den reitskill zu bekommen sagen wir mal beim herbstfest oda so?


----------



## Ilumnia (22. November 2010)

Nein, nicht den low skill.


Aber eine andere Frage, das schnelle Reiten als Premium Member ist nicht zugänglich oder?
Aus dem text von erogar werde ich nicht schlau, ich bin immoment lvl 64 kann aber keine Reitquest annehmen, und im SHop gibt es nur das langsamme reisen.
Weis da jemand Rat?



mfg christoph


----------



## FarinHH (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin Christoph!

Du bist Stufe 64, korrekt? Hast du den "schnellen" Reitskill bisher nie erlernt - bzw. durch die Quest im Hengstackerhof (damals mit Stufe 35) ?

Wenn nein, dann bleibt dir als klassischer "Premium" Spieler nur die passive Fähigkeit "Reiten" aus dem Shop zu kaufen. Ist auch nicht allzuteuer.. (glaube 95 Punkte ? Oder weniger). Diese lassen sich ja fix "erfarmen".
Danach kannst du ein Reittier kaufen (für 500 Silberlinge), was unter dem Reiter "Reittiere" sichtbar wird. 

Beste Grüsse

Farin

P.S.: Wenn du aber in nächster Zeit ViP werden möchtest, auch nur für ein Monat - dann spare dir den Kauf und warte auf ViP Status. Dann würde ich die Reitquest machen wo du die Fähigkeit "Reiten" kostenlos bekommst.


----------



## crushburn (27. Dezember 2010)

Bin vorhin Stufe 8 geworden und da ploppte ein Fenster auf das ich jetzt reiten lernen kann an eben besagtem hof. Kann mir wer sagen wo ich diesen finde?


----------



## Tidra-on (27. Dezember 2010)

crushburn schrieb:


> Bin vorhin Stufe 8 geworden und da ploppte ein Fenster auf das ich jetzt reiten lernen kann an eben besagtem hof. Kann mir wer sagen wo ich diesen finde?



Nördlich von Bree. Hengstacker Hof. 
Du kannst zwar Reiten lernen, wirst als F2P allerdings dafür 95 Pkt. im Shop ausgeben müssen.


----------



## Wizzkid (29. Dezember 2010)

crushburn schrieb:


> Bin vorhin Stufe 8 geworden und da ploppte ein Fenster auf das ich jetzt reiten lernen kann an eben besagtem hof. Kann mir wer sagen wo ich diesen finde?



Man bekommt automatisch einen Brief (und die dazugehörige Quest), in dem steht:
"Reist von Brees Westtor aus entlang des Grünwegs nach Norden, bis Ihr an Dornlags Hof zu Eurer Linken und einer alten, verfallenen Festung zu Eurer Rechten vorbeizieht. Neben der Ruine führt ein kleiner Pfad den Hügel hinauf, der von den Hufen der Hengstacker-Pferde und -Ponys geschlagen wurde. Folgt diesem Pfad nach Osten und Norden und Ihr werdet Euren Weg zum Hengstacker-Hof finden."


----------

